# Seriously good Extra Sharp New York Cheddar on sale



## malisaw (Mar 16, 2011)

At least in Georgia -- Food Lion *still* has Adams Reserve Extra Sharp New York Cheddar on sale for $2.99 A POUND!!  That's cheap for any cheese - but for a world championship gold medal winning cheese...  it's just absurdly cheap!!!

http://www.adamsreserve.com/








I have yet to see this in any weekly sales ad - but it's been on sale for at least 3-4 weeks here...and I just bought another 16 pounds today.  If you have a Food Lion near you and you like smoked sharp -- this stuff certainly took my 4 hours of hickory (both sides of AMNS lit) with outstanding results.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103822/box-it-up-who-needs-a-smoker


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 16, 2011)

Yummie!!

  Craig


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow it goes for 6-7 bucks here....great deal.

If you want a better deal here's a dollar off coupon

http://www.adamsreserve.com/images/web-coupon_july2010.pdf


----------

